# Para Ordinance Experiences?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I really like the look and concept of the newer high capacity Para .45s. Specfically the 14-45 Limited.

Anyone with experience with this gun?

I'm also use to shooting a DA/DA Sig P226 9mm as a target gun. I'd like to know if anyone has expereience with their new LDA guns, and opinions for accuracy/trigger pull/travel, etc...

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an older P14-45 Limited (pre-para extractor) and Love it. It is everything I ever wanted in a .45. Even with my small hands and the double stack mag, the pistol is not that much wider than my Colt Model O.
Accuracy is better than I am capable of.
I owned a Para Carry-12 for about a year. LDA was silky smooth and the weapon was easy to shoot and accurate but I never could get used to the LDA trigger. I had a mental block from all the single action 1911/2011 pistols I have shot over the years.I ended up trading it off for something else.
The Limited is sweet and can be had in single action or LDA. I have 2 Para's now and they all shoot match grade out of the box. I think people either love or hate them. What's not to love about 15 rounds of .45ACP.
They also digested all brands/types of ammo loaded into them.
Good luck with your choice. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Now all I have to do is find a dealer in FL that actually stocks one...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would go read the two 1911 forums. There is a Para 1911 that Academy sells (a sporting good chain here in the south). I thought of getting one, and did some digging. The reports on guns from that company are checkered enough that I decided to pass. This was about a year ago.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've read the negatives too. In fact a good friend OWNED a Para-Carry .45, and had issues with it. What I've found, is that there is a bad history in the compact guns, that does not usually carry over to the full size models. Also, that Para has responded to the negative with above and beyond service since...

Also, depends on your dealer. The dealer he bought his at, and that I use almost exclusively (Shoot Straight) here in Orlando was awesome. He bought the Para used from them. He owned it two weeks with issues, and brought it back. They gave him his full purchase price credit toward a Kimber... No issues with the Kimber by the way... Then they sent it back to Para, who fixed the issue. I spoke to the guy at Shoot Straight, and he said they thoroughly cleaned it, fixed the extractor, and replaced the mags. NO ISSUES after that... suprise, suprise...

I think that (aside from maybe Glocks, XDs, and few others, who don't mess with 1911 style guns) all manufacturers make 90-95% great guns, and a few bad apples. And like everything else, the fewer moving parts... and the bigger, the better. (Think high-milage BMWs...) I think the "shrunken" 1911's account for a hugely disproportionate number of the "problem" guns.

It was never designed to be a compact... and it was designed for WWI...

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IF I get another 1911 one day - I think it will be a S&W. I've had a few Springfields (all were 100%, but, my my last one, a $1200 TRP didn't impress me), a Dan Wesson and a Kimber.

If I ever break down and get another, it'll be a S&W.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A friend of mine just got a Tac Four. I didn't think I'd like it when he told me about it but after getting to actually hold it a really nice pistol. Really reliable (so far anyway). It's an LDA..Something else I just didn't think I'd like at all and it does take a little getting used to but they are both really nice to shoot:smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeff,
I forgot to say that the factory Para mag springs suck. Go to Midway USA or your favorite gun site and order some Wolf mag springs. The only trouble I ever had with the 3 Para's I owned was the weak mag springs. onced they were replaced everything was AOK.:smt023


----------

